# Looking for old shipmates and stories 1963-1965



## liverpool SOS (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi, my granddads name is Anthony Leslie Carr, he was known to some people as Les. He worked on the ships from 1963-1965 and I was wondering if anybody can remember him. He worked as a deck boy, JOS and SOS on the Flaminian, Santander, Tremorvah, Chicanoa, King Alexander, Essequibo, Cotopaxi, Somers isle, Memphis and Penelope Everard. I would love to hear any stories about him or even just if somebody can remember him and it would be possible for me to ask questions about the ships. He has recently passed away and it would really mean a lot to my family to hear anything about him.


----------



## robin (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi, Don't recall him by name but might remember his face ? I was a P.O. Carpenter on the Santander from the 17/10/1963 to the 26/03/1964 if that helps ?


----------



## liverpool SOS (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi this is from his sea book, hope this helps


----------

